# Forced to let pax smoke to avoid another 1*



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Of course I gave the rider 2*s, since she asked me to smoke after the trip started. A 1* star would dive my rating to 4.5 but just in case she still does give me the 1* I put attitude after giving the 2*’s and explained to Uber. Hope this helps me. Now I had to spray a lot of Febreze and will have to wait a bit for the stink to go away


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

?!?! .... some people’s children...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

You should have kicked her out.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Just curious. Where do you draw the line for what you would do for a good rating?


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I understand I should not have allowed it, but while doing the trip I thought if I have this kind of situations and report to Uber how would that help me in terms of whatever rating they give me does not count as I reported a misbehavior? My rating did not go down maybe her rating did not pass, or maybe she did not rate me or was banned or something. My rating is at 4.74


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Smoking in a vehicle is one reason Uber can ban a passenger from the platform. Don't worry about your rating in a situation like that and send Uber a note telling them the circumstances.

https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A drunk pax asked me once if she could smoke in my car. I said no, it's against the rules.

She says What if I give you $20? I said No, another pax might smell it and complain, might cost me my job.

She says What if I gave you $100? I said In that case I would take the rest of the night off and air out my car, sure, as long as you smoke out the window.

She says I don't have $100.

Hmmm. Tell you what... When we get off the freeway I will stop at a mini mart and grab something to drink, and you can smoke a cig out on the curb. She says Thanks much appreciated. 

3 minutes later she says OKAY OKAY OKAY I WILL GIVE YOU $40 R.I.G.H.T N.O.W if you let me smoke ONE cigarette, I will hold it out the window and everything!

Took the cash. She did great, held it out the window, blew it out the window. No smell at all, until 20 minutes later when she threw up.

Sheesh.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I had first person ask this the other night. I said it is a no smoke car she was fine with it. I abhor the habit but for $40 like post above me I would let them cook meth in the third row.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> Of course I gave the rider 2*s, since she asked me to smoke after the trip started. A 1* star would dive my rating to 4.5 but just in case she still does give me the 1* I put attitude after giving the 2*'s and explained to Uber. Hope this helps me. Now I had to spray a lot of Febreze and will have to wait a bit for the stink to go away


Basically you lose either way, HOWEVER not letting them smoke is BETTER for your LONG TERM ratings.

Your choice is one 1 star rating for not letting them smoke or multiple from future passengers for letting them smoke.

one 1* rating

Vs

four 4*s rating

two 3*s rating

and
six 1*s rating

Over the next week.

do what's best for your rating long term and take the 1* rating for the smoker


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Just curious. Where do you draw the line for what you would do for a good rating?


I do nothing for ratings. If someone demanded that they be able to smoke in my car, I'd pull over and physically throw them out.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

first of all ratings is just wrong.,...i give everyone 5 stars ...i have no right to rate them and they got no right to rate me,.,....smoking in my car,....when i die someone will smoke in my car.... i would kill someone if they tried to smoke in my car.... **** that *****


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> I do nothing for ratings. If someone demanded that they be able to smoke in my car, I'd pull over and physically throw them out.


This right here. I'm notoriously way too nice to my pax, but hard line here. If someone lit up, they are to GTFO and a report will go into Uber..they can change ratings, so thats not even on the list of concerns.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hahaha, 

GTFO or I'm calling the cops.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Pax: _"Is it ok if I smoke in your car?"_

Driver: *No.*

Pax: _"Pretty please?"_

Driver: *No*

Pax: _"Ok, then I am going to give you one star."_

Driver finds a safe, well-lit location, pulls over (in front of a police station would be perfect!), and Ends the Ride.

Driver: *This ride is ended. Please exit the vehicle.*

Pax: _"No. You can't do that to me!"_

Driver:* OK, then I will call the police and have you removed from my car."* (Calls police if the pax doesn't exit)

Driver one-stars the rider, and immediately reports the driver for rudeness to Uber.

One 1-star will not hurt you. If one will pull you down as much as you say, you don't have many rides under your belt. You will build up a pile of 5-stars over time, so there is no reason to fear one 1-star rating from a smelly pax.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dashcams go a long way....I got a $20 cleaning fee after I told someone that they could not pull of their E Cig and the ******bag did anyways.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Passenger might have pulled that off seeing you are a new driver .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Of course I gave the rider 2*s, since she asked me to smoke after the trip started. A 1* star would dive my rating to 4.5 but just in case she still does give me the 1* I put attitude after giving the 2*'s and explained to Uber. Hope this helps me. Now I had to spray a lot of Febreze and will have to wait a bit for the stink to go away


WHAT??!! Just end the ride, cancel it and she will be not able to rate you. Never let anyone do anything in your car that you don't want them to do, it's your car and she should be deactivated for even asking you if she could smoke for God's sake.

Please stop worrying about your rating, the more you worry about it, the more passengers will be able to sense your anxiety and it will become a vicious cycle. know where you're going, be polite, friendly, and always drive safely. If you do all of those things, you shouldn't get anything below a five star rating. Yes some assholes will be assholes just to be assholes, but you can't stress out every single time you have a new pax in your car. You're going to drive yourself crazy with stress, just make sure you know your city really well, don't depend only on the navigation, no where you're going in general. Drive carefully and after that it's really out of your control.

People will be able to sense that you are anxious and that makes people anxious themselves, and people don't like to feel anxious. Just take take a deep breath, appear confident and under control, and you should be good.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> I understand I should not have allowed it, but while doing the trip I thought if I have this kind of situations and report to Uber how would that help me in terms of whatever rating they give me does not count as I reported a misbehavior? My rating did not go down maybe her rating did not pass, or maybe she did not rate me or was banned or something. My rating is at 4.74


 You have to be new to driving in order to agree to this blackmail. Eating a one is much better than suffering the indignity of being blackmailed by rider. Just imagine what the next situation will involve.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Another 1-star? How many times have you been rated 1-star?


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ratings have gone up since then, 4.80 on Uber and 4.8x on Lyft (this morning was 4.86, the firsr rider today gave me a less than 5 as it appears to be 4.8, this situation that happened one week ago was just a day after an asshole gave me 1-star (or who knows if it was a bogus rating given by Uber itself) so another 1 star in two days, could have given me trouble. Probably because I notified Uber they did not allow her rating to affect me, so next time I won't allow anyone to smoke. But I would like Uber to be a bit less rider-oriented.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Of course I gave the rider 2*s, since she asked me to smoke after the trip started. A 1* star would dive my rating to 4.5 but just in case she still does give me the 1* I put attitude after giving the 2*'s and explained to Uber. Hope this helps me. Now I had to spray a lot of Febreze and will have to wait a bit for the stink to go away


I would pull over tell her to cancel ride, exit vehicle and get another uber. Dont want to cancel? No problem I'll wait on your dime to do so. Dont want to exit my car? No problem. Enjoy your cigarette while we wait for the police to arrive.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> I would pull over tell her to cancel ride, exit vehicle and get another uber. Dont want to cancel? No problem I'll wait on your dime to do so. Dont want to exit my car? No problem. Enjoy your cigarette while we wait for the police to arrive.


Make sure you ALWAYS have a tire iron handy... refusing people service tends to make people mad... mad drunk people are trouble.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Make sure you ALWAYS have a tire iron handy... refusing people service tends to make people mad... mad drunk people are trouble.


True, however a good pepper spray face-wash does the trick as well!


----------

